# Adrian Peterson



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

He's a stud...another game with 100yds in the first half. I will hate seeing him line up against the Pack for the next decade!!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Offensive player of the week forsure. He will be rookie of the year if he keeps this up. Just plain fun to watch!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

jgat said:


> He will be rookie of the year if he keeps this up.


Just think, Vikings go on a big tear the rest of the season and he could win ROY and MVP. Okay, then again; I'll just keep on dreaming.

Can anybody say "future franchise" player on the other hand?? dd:

Great pick boys! I knew I was thrilled on draft day for a big reason.
:beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hard to beat Brady for MVP


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats true brady or manning will be mvp but adrian peterson shouldnt have a problem getting rookie of the year if he keeps this up. Personally i hope the vikings help him out and lose more to get a draft pick high so they can get a stufd quarterback out of college. You have to be awesome like the pats or colts to win a superbowl being decent will just hurt u because u will do alright but not win a superbowl then just get a lower draft pick just my 2 cents.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anybody agree they should follow baseball and have an AFC & NFC MVP?


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I loved watching him for three years at OU...He was srewed out of the hiseman his freshman year...He will win rookie of the year...


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

It's good to see the Vikes try to keep the ball out of his hands. Wouldn't want him to be too productive.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I was so frusterated with that yesterday. Chester had a pretty good game, but when you see the kind of game changing ability AP has and then to have him stand on the sidelines for half of our offensive plays was totally ludicrous. 12 carries......gimme a break. Thats just plain stupid.


----------



## meredith26 (Oct 27, 2007)

adrian peterson is a stud...makes watching the viks enjoyable not painful


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I hate AP..............only because he is going to be a huge pain in the a** to us Packer fans for the next 10 years! But, I'd love to have him in Green and Gold! :beer:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I think AD/AP was the pick of the draft....maybe the last 10 drafts.


----------

